# Richi Ripper SE



## evil_rider (28. Juni 2003)

*Klick* 

auktion läuft erst ab 21:00 !!!


----------



## zEpHy2k (28. Juni 2003)

*gespanntist*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (28. Juni 2003)

lüppt !


----------



## Pissnelke (29. Juni 2003)

lol schon wieder 

wie oft haste den jetz schon selbst gekauft ?


----------



## evil_rider (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von magicman _
> *lol schon wieder
> 
> wie oft haste den jetz schon selbst gekauft ? *


----------



## Pissnelke (29. Juni 2003)

ich biete mal aus mitleid 50 euro


----------



## crossie (29. Juni 2003)

sauerei !!! ich will das teil haben 

wo sonst bekommste eine evil_rider_signature_edition vom ripper? noch dazu mit 4 kilo unnötigem alu dran? (also noch zusätzlich zum rahmen)....

naja, ich wart bis kurz vor ende


----------



## Chaka-Checka (30. Juni 2003)

sorry.. aber auf den Bildern sieht das Ding aus wie no name billig rad... mach mal gescheite fotos davon.. und übertreib es in der beschreibung nicht so.. das wirkt unseriös...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chaka-Checka _
> *sorry.. aber auf den Bildern sieht das Ding aus wie no name billig rad... mach mal gescheite fotos davon.. und übertreib es in der beschreibung nicht so.. das wirkt unseriös... *


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *sauerei !!! ich will das teil haben
> 
> wo sonst bekommste eine evil_rider_signature_edition vom ripper? noch dazu mit 4 kilo unnötigem alu dran? (also noch zusätzlich zum rahmen)....
> ...



4 kilo ? *asskick*


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 4 kilo ? *asskick*
> ...



stimmt, sind mindestens 10 

also all zu viel werd ich nich bieten...  
hab eh kein geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> stimmt, sind mindestens 10
> ...




pfff, banause ! kultrahmen is das !


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> pfff, banause ! kultrahmen is das ! *



ok, dann biet ich glatt noch mal 50 cent


----------



## Waldarbeiter (30. Juni 2003)

Hm ja, 4 kg steht in der Beschreibung.
Am Schluss kauft ihn ja sowieso ein ominöser Bieter aus Hamburg!


----------



## crossie (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *Hm ja, 4 kg steht in der Beschreibung.
> Am Schluss kauft ihn ja sowieso ein ominöser Bieter aus Hamburg!  *




MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!! SEEEEEHR GEIL....

selten so gelacht !!! gnhihihi der war gut.....oh maaaaan....


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *Hm ja, 4 kg steht in der Beschreibung.
> Am Schluss kauft ihn ja sowieso ein ominöser Bieter aus Hamburg!  *




sag wer mit nem rahmen wo die lager von aufstehn bis zum frühstück halten


----------



## Waldarbeiter (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> sag wer mit nem rahmen wo die lager von aufstehn bis zum frühstück halten  *


Länger - viel länger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *Hm ja, 4 kg steht in der Beschreibung.
> Am Schluss kauft ihn ja sowieso ein ominöser Bieter aus Hamburg!  *



SENSATIONELL!!!


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juli 2003)

endspurt


----------



## zEpHy2k (1. Juli 2003)

97  erst  gibts doch wohl nicht   muss doch wohl noch ordentlich was druff


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juli 2003)

152.50

 

das was ich min wollte hab ich bekommen


----------



## UFODS (24. Juli 2003)

währe nur schön wenn der käufer das ding auch endlich mal kriegen würde. 
die kohle wurde am 10.07.03 überwiesen,und der rahmen ist bis heute noch nicht angekommen ,na ja macht nix ,verdient sich mein anwalt halt wieder ein paar hundert euro.
MFG Frank


----------

